# Tappan lake



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Could somone tell me aprox how far Tappan lake is from Salt Fork? Is there a hp. Rating on the lake? Have never fished this lake, but have heard some of you guys talk about it and thought I would like to give it a try when my foot gets healed up. 

Thanks alot guys in advance.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I am going to guess its an hour from salt fork. The HP limit I think is 399 HP.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Its only about 25 miles from SF on Rt 22, less if you take 800 off of 22 past clendening to the park side.

399 hp according to DNR site. if you go on a weekend they are all out there too with the 399 hp motors.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the info on the lake. I really like fishing S.F. I think it is a great body of water, is Tappan about the same type, structure, rocky shore lines, etc. Hows the lm bite.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cane pole said:


> Thanks guys for all the info on the lake. I really like fishing S.F. I think it is a great body of water, is Tappan about the same type, structure, rocky shore lines, etc. Hows the lm bite.


decent lake but doesnt compare to saltfork in anyway!!! hardly no structure or drop offs like SF!! but does hold big fish! :B


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

you are looking at an hour drive if you go 77 n to 36 e to 250 e. i live between the two lakes and it takes me 40 min. to the kimbolton ramp and 15 min to tappan ramp. i hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. Wave warrior that will help. And to you Shorthair,Webothfish, and Walleye 3.


----------

